# My GF's first boyfriend



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

When she was 14/15 she had a 19 year old boyfriend, she says they just kissed and that he didn't force her to do anything.

She's a Pole so I am explaining to her that this wouldn't be acceptable here, but she doesn't believe me. She is struggling to comprehend how wrong it is on the lad's part and how weird it is of him to do that.

So Uk-M can you please express your disdain of a 19 year old *cough* paedo *cough* having a relationship with a girl this age


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Not that weird, these days.

Things have changed rapidly in the last 3-5 years.

I'm only 22 and it was unheard of really anything beyond 2 years when I was 16ish.

Now most top looking girls aged 15-18 are dating 18-23 year old males, at least.

its social media etc, young girls aging too fast.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I knew there would be some paedo sympathisers coming along

She's 26 now, this was years ago!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> I knew there would be some paedo sympathisers coming along
> 
> She's 26 now, this was years ago!


 I'm just telling it how it is mate, chill out.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

In poland the legal age of consent is 15 so nothing wrong or peado like you suggest at all


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> In poland the legal age of consent is 15 so nothing wrong or peado like you suggest at all


 would you go for a girl that age at 19?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

I couldn't, with a straight face, jump on the condemnation bro. There's over a thirty year spread between my wife and I. But, with a crooked face and a wink.....dirty pedo bastard should never have been near her!


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> would you go for a girl that age at 19?


 Im not polish, i dont live in their country to follow their laws or have been brought up in that culture.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> Im not polish, i dont live in their country to follow their laws or have been brought up in that culture.


 I'm not asking you to judge it from a Polish perspective, goes without saying that it's obviously deemed acceptable there. You can eat dogs in Korea too.

If your 15 year old daughter walked in the house with a 19 year old boyfriend, you'd hit the roof


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> I'm not asking you to judge it from a Polish perspective, goes without saying that it's obviously deemed acceptable there. You can eat dogs in Korea too.
> 
> If your 15 year old daughter walked in the house with a 19 year old boyfriend, you'd hit the roof


 but the girl in question is polish and it was in Poland so its a irrelevant to UK laws


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

what are you dragging up the past for anyway


----------



## Sandy87 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'd have banged a 16 year old when I was 19, to put it in context. So given the difference in law and therefore "acceptability"... Not weird.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

It's a bit pedantic really to focus just on the age which is a number. So a 15-year old girl can't consent but a 16-year old can? What exactly happens in the day before her 16th birthday that makes her wise all of a sudden?

If you really want to analyze the situation it's better to understand whether or not she was emotionally mature enough to decide whether or not it was right.

A 30-year old vs 15-year old, yes. But I'm not entirely sure if a 19-year old vs a 15-year old is always a "rape" in the moral sense.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> but the girl in question is polish and it was in Poland so its a irrelevant to UK laws





UlsterRugby said:


> what are you dragging up the past for anyway


 I am explaining to her from our perspective how weird it is, it's a light hearted discussion don't worry. I am not going to beat her for it.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Hopefully my daughter grows up to be a fat lesbian so I don't have to worry about this $hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

14/15 no but I've been with my lass since she was 16.



ellisrimmer said:


> I'm not asking you to judge it from a Polish perspective, goes without saying that it's obviously deemed acceptable there. You can eat dogs in Korea too.
> 
> *If your 15 year old daughter walked in the house with a 19 year old boyfriend, you'd hit the roof*


 I would however I first met my lasses parents when she had just turned 16 and I was 23. Her dad offered me a cupper :confused1:


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> I knew there would be some paedo sympathisers coming along
> 
> She's 26 now, this was years ago!


 lmao paedo sympathisers coming along


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

A 19 year old seeing a 14 year old is weird and the 19 year old must have a hint of peodo about them. Although the legal age in Poland is 15 I still make it weird if the older person is above 17. 1 it's against the law and 2 u just wouldn't. I see people saying them and their wife are like 20-30 years apart but that's different he wife is an adult. A 14-15-16 year old is still a child. Just cause it's a legal age don't make it right. Pakistan has a legal age of something like 10 I believe just cause it's legal don't mean it's right


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

When i was in high school, there was a girl in my year... was an absolute fvcking beauty. She was about 15-16 at the time and she was seeing a lad who was about 21 and even our history teacher at the time said that's messed up.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> A 19 year old seeing a 14 year old is weird and the 19 year old must have a hint of peodo about them. Although the legal age in Poland is 15 I still make it weird if the older person is above 17. 1 it's against the law and 2 u just wouldn't. I see people saying them and their wife are like 20-30 years apart but that's different he wife is an adult. A 14-15-16 year old is still a child. Just cause it's a legal age don't make it right. Pakistan has a legal age of something like 10 I believe just cause it's legal don't mean it's right


 In Pakistan it's 16 for a girl and 18 for a boy and illegal outside of marriage.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> In Pakistan it's 16 for a girl and 18 for a boy and illegal outside of marriage.


 May not be pakistan but there is some country where the legal age is extremely low or they can marry them at like 10 or 12 or something like that. Not sure of the top of my head


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> 14/15 no but I've been with my lass since she was
> 
> I would however I first met my lasses parents when she had just turned 16 and I was 23. Her dad offered me a cupper :confused1:


 I would have offered you the chance to get the f**k out before u lost your kneecaps


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

He didn't force her to do anything? What a pussy


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Against the law if he did anything, yes

Peado, no


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

The pole got poled without a doubt it happens , if I was 19 a TEEN I'd be hanging out of everything . This subject comes up a lot if your looking for the green light it's a go from me I was tampered with as a young man by my baby sitter but ffs no way was I gonna tell mum n dad infact I gave them my pocket money to go on the piss more


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

From a Dads point of view, said 19 year old would get a kick in the dick.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Nu-Labz said:


> I would have offered you the chance to get the f**k out before u lost your kneecaps


 Ok.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

PaulB said:


> From a Dads point of view, said 19 year old would get a kick in the dick.


 just checking....kick in the dick is slang for kicked the shite out of.....yes?!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> I'm not asking you to judge it from a Polish perspective, goes without saying that it's obviously deemed acceptable there. You can eat dogs in Korea too.
> 
> If your 15 year old daughter walked in the house with a 19 year old boyfriend, you'd hit the roof


 But she is, so to her it's not strange or anything odd...


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

I met my missus when she was 17 and I was 20, we went on a double date with my mate who was 20 and her mate who was 16.

2 questions:

Is my mate a borderline nonce?

Should my birds dad have kicked s**t out of me or am I ok?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

RUDESTEW said:


> The pole got poled without a doubt it happens , if I was 19 a TEEN I'd be hanging out of everything . This subject comes up a lot if your looking for the green light it's a go from me I was tampered with as a young man by my baby sitter but ffs no way was I gonna tell mum n dad infact I gave them my pocket money to go on the piss more


 Uncle John babysit for you too mate?


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

We do go on don't we so let's follow the law of the land . Now I'm 47 so it works for meeeeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhhaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

I popped me cherry to a 15 year old when i was 18. She had a string of cocks before me and took advantage of my good nature..shamelessly seducing me. I felt violated!


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Ok.


 As a dad lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> I knew there would be some paedo sympathisers coming along
> 
> She's 26 now, this was years ago!


 Why you talking about her first boyfriend? You some sort of jealous weirdo??


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I lost my virginity to a 13 year old.

I was 13 also though.

Is that ok?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

superdrol said:


> But she is, so to her it's not strange or anything odd...


 But i'm telling how that it's weird from our perspective. Not trying to convince her it's weird in her own perspective FFS. She literally doesn't believe me lol



MR RIGSBY said:


> I met my missus when she was 17 and I was 20, we went on a double date with my mate who was 20 and her mate who was 16.
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> ...


 Half your age + 7 is the rule, you're sound your mates subhuman scum!! lol



sen said:


> Why you talking about her first boyfriend? You some sort of jealous weirdo??


 Yeh mate I cant stop thinking about all these different blokes touching her, makes me feel dirty all over just thinking about it. Spent one hour in the shower crying the other day


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

sen said:


> I lost my virginity to a 13 year old.
> 
> I was 13 also though.
> 
> Is that ok?


 The police have talked to you about this before, you can't use your mental age to get away with things like that


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Theorist said:


> Against the law if he did anything, yes
> 
> Peado, no


 Its not against the law it was in Poland


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

sen said:


> I lost my virginity to a 13 year old.
> 
> I was 13 also though.
> 
> Is that ok?


 Do you still think about that night now when w4nking?

Is that ok?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I think she is lying to you saying they only kissed!

she would have been getting finger blasted regularly especially if he drove!

did he have a car?

she would have been getting smashed all over by him on an almost daily basis I can guarantee it!

Thats life I'm afraid! Sorry to break the bad news to you.

i have no supporting evidence for anyt of this but we all know it's gonna be true


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Mergal said:


> just checking....kick in the dick is slang for kicked the shite out of.....yes?!


 Yep...


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

PaulB said:


> From a Dads point of view, said 19 year old would get a *kiss on the dick.*


 Corrected it for you mate


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I think she is lying to you saying they only kissed!
> 
> she would have been getting finger blasted regularly especially if he drove!
> 
> ...


 shall I confront the lying Pole?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I think she is lying to you saying they only kissed!
> 
> she would have been getting finger blasted regularly especially if he drove!
> 
> ...


 An truer words have never been spoken .

OP if you can't deal with the fact your current gf probably got ruined daily by said polish dude, and that as most likely her first, she will never forget him, then I suggest you join Isis to get 25 virgins


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> Its not against the law it was in Poland


 She was 14 when they got together don't forget ;-)


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Plate said:


> Do you still think about that night now when w4nking?
> 
> Is that ok?


 Haha!!! no. She's fair rough now.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Drogon said:


> An truer words have never been spoken .
> 
> OP if you can't deal with the fact your current gf probably got ruined daily by said polish dude, and that as most likely her first, she will never forget him, then I suggest you join Isis to get 25 virgins


 whats worse is that she's probably still with him and they're just manipulating me for my money until she gets a green card


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

I dunno, late 15/16 yo is in the same peer group as a 19yo, pubs, etc.

But 14 /15 too young.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

sen said:


> Haha!!! no. She's fair rough now.


 My first was when I was 16, all my mates went through her after me..

not on the same night lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> When she was 14/15 she had a 19 year old boyfriend, she says they just kissed and that he didn't force her to do anything.
> 
> She's a Pole so I am explaining to her that this wouldn't be acceptable here, but she doesn't believe me. She is struggling to comprehend how wrong it is on the lad's part and how weird it is of him to do that.
> 
> So Uk-M can you please express your disdain of a 19 year old *cough* paedo *cough* having a relationship with a girl this age


 in countries like Poland age 15 was not considered child, im from Lithuania which is next to Poland and back in a day when i was 16 i had bf even older 22, obviously my mum found out and all was over  but back then (im 36 now) it was not a such big deal but also girls at 15 or 16 rarely would have sex unlike now, also it was huge shame to be pregnant under 18, so even if she had 19 yo bf its very believable they just kissed.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> shall I confront the lying Pole?


 No your best off just not letting it show and crying yourself to sleep at night pal. Bury it deep down inside


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

fitrut said:


> in countries like Poland age 15 was not considered child, im from Lithuania which is next to Poland and back in a day when i was 16 i had bf even older 22, obviously my mum found out and all was over  but back then (im 36 now) it was not a such big deal but also girls at 15 or 16 rarely would have sex unlike now, also it was huge shame to be pregnant under 18, so even if she had 19 yo bf its very believable they just kissed.


 I won't tell you what my girlfriend thinks about Lithuanian girls :lol:

btw my GF's family were perfectly happy about this lol


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

ellisrimmer said:


> When she was 14/15 she had a 19 year old boyfriend, she says they just kissed and that he didn't force her to do anything.
> 
> She's a Pole so I am explaining to her that this wouldn't be acceptable here, but she doesn't believe me. She is struggling to comprehend how wrong it is on the lad's part and how weird it is of him to do that.
> 
> So Uk-M can you please express your disdain of a 19 year old *cough* paedo *cough* having a relationship with a girl this age


 I was 19 and my chick was 15. I'm not saying on the internet that I was knocking lumps out of her or licking the dingle berries from her arse back then but 18 years later 4 kids so it must in have been that bad lol. Sex and law can be fcuked up TBH. If one lives in Rome, the legal age of your sticking your pecker in a bird can be 12, 14(or15) in Germany, 16 in UK and 17 in Ireland. Who's right and who's wrong!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

TITO said:


> Hopefully my daughter grows up to be a fat lesbian so I don't have to worry about this $hit


 if she does I think @MissMartinez would be interested


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

u just insecure as f**k. my ex was living with a 20 y/o when she was 15 or 14. lots and lots of fu**ing. dont see anything wrong with it. legal too.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

iamyou said:


> u just insecure as f**k. my ex was living with a 20 y/o when she was 15 or 14. lots and lots of fu**ing. dont see anything wrong with it. legal too.


 what country? i'm insecure I admit.

one minute i cry about it, the next i'm furiously masturbating at the thought of it

the more i cry the more i wank the more i wank the more i cry it's an awful cycle!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> I won't tell you what my girlfriend thinks about Lithuanian girls :lol:


 haha   same here

my best friend is pol tho so there are some exceptions I believe


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> what country? i'm insecure I admit.
> 
> one minute i cry about it, the next i'm furiously masturbating at the thought if it


 estonia. it did disturb me a little but girl just f**k a lot. i can assure you they did not only kiss. that is the most stupid thing i have heard.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

iamyou said:


> estonia. it did disturb me a little but girl just f**k a lot. i can assure you they did not only kiss. that is the most stupid thing i have heard.


 where are you from?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

It's only wierd to you because it's not the norm, drinking under 21 in the USA is illegal in public but to you it must seem very strange when 18 is the norm over here?? Would an American convince you that drinking below 21 is wrong??


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

superdrol said:


> It's only wierd to you because it's not the norm, drinking under 21 in the USA is illegal in public but to you it must seem very strange when 18 is the norm over here?? Would an American convince you that drinking below 21 is wrong??


 Depends how convincing they are??


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

When I was in school about 8 years ago alot of girls my age 15/16 had 21 years old boyfriends but I do think it's wrong. Seems the norm these days


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> where are you from?


 first word of my last post...


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> Depends how convincing they are??


 You think you'd ever agree that drinking at 18 was wrong?? Even though you have all your facultys and are able to make decisions for yourself?? Should you have not been drinking at 18??


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

I wouldn't call the guy a pedo, he was 19 she was 15, she was hardly a kid and only 4 years difference. Put it this way, an old farty politician by the name of Cyril Smith had a thing for 10 year old boys, now there's your classic pedo. Op, why don't you just forget about it and be happy she's giving herself to you? That's what counts matey!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> When she was 14/15 she had a 19 year old boyfriend, she says they just kissed and that he didn't force her to do anything.
> 
> She's a Pole so I am explaining to her that this wouldn't be acceptable here, but she doesn't believe me. She is struggling to comprehend how wrong it is on the lad's part and how weird it is of him to do that.
> 
> So Uk-M can you please express your disdain of a 19 year old *cough* paedo *cough* having a relationship with a girl this age


 pics of girlfriend now? (not when she was 14/15)


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

People mature at very different rates.

Making laws based on an arbitrary number (so arbitrary that it differs between countries..) is never going to work for all.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> pics of girlfriend now? (not when she was 14/15)


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Would absolutely plough a 15yr old when 19

Parallel furrows and a nice deep bed.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Varg said:


> I dunno, late 15/16 yo is in the same peer group as a 19yo, pubs, etc.
> 
> But 14 /15 too young.


 is this like euro sizing for shoe 37/38 38/39 but for young girls ?


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


>


 you wanna get rid of them two white guys looks like there moving in on her


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

RUDESTEW said:


> you wanna get rid of them two white guys looks like there moving in on her


 Racist c**t.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

A 19yr old dating a 14yr old imo is wrong!!


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

but a 14 yr old dating a 19 yr old is good


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

At 19 I'm pretty sure I considered a 15 year old ripe for the pipe. Doubt they just kissed either - if pornography has taught me anything it's that Eastern European girls love it up the Gary Glitter.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

RUDESTEW said:


> you wanna get rid of them two white guys looks like there moving in on her


 yeh especially that ridiculously good looking blonde bloke


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

herc said:


> A 19yr old dating a 14yr old imo is wrong!!


 How about a 14 year old dating a 19 year old?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> yeh especially that ridiculously good looking blonde bloke


 yeh that guy with the small arms


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

GCMAX said:


> yeh that guy with the small arms


 Think he said the arms would be much bigger if he were on the juice


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


>


 nice mate and well played

any full length pics


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

When i was back in school, the fitties were all getting banged in year 8/9 by guys who could drive. So they were 14 and the guys were 17-18. Girls mature faster.

pretty sure your Mrs done more than kissing! What 19ear old lad would just kiss. It's the past your can't change it just forget about it, means f**k all now


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


>


 What is it with woman and having male gay friends


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Another fu**ing paedophile thread........


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

herc said:


> A 19yr old dating a 14yr old imo is wrong!!


 What if you had a son who's 14 and had a 19yo girlfriend? Would you say that's wrong or encourage it? :whistling:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

I was 14 seeing a 19 year old, having " sexual" relations. My dad found out, stormed straight over her parents house. It was wrong, we weren't using protection and he didn't want me to end up a teenage father, so I now understand. I take the piss out of him for it now though, as she was hot

If my daughter at 14 and was seeing a 19 year old boy, he would learn things the hard way.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> When i was in high school, there was a girl in my year... was an absolute fvcking beauty. She was about 15-16 at the time and she was seeing a lad who was about 21 and even our history teacher at the time said that's messed up.


 The 21 year old probably had his own car kitted out with a WICKED sound system.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


>


 Ohhh yehhh! she was definitely getting banged like a Salvation Army drum when she was 14! That black guys definitely had a go aswell! Is that H from steps with the blonde hair?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> What if you had a son who's 14 and had a 19yo girlfriend? Would you say that's wrong or encourage it? :whistling:


 I would say it was wrong lad. 14yr olds should be out playing on bikes enjoying being a KID! Hanging around with the same age group..

I don't have an issue with the age gap. If you are 24 and 29 that is grand as they are both ADULTS.

But that is my opinion. If my daughter came to me when she was 14 and said she had a boyfriend and he was 19 I would be having words with him and his father!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

When my little miss is 14 I would love the 19yr old to knock on the door for her... I'd make him a frothy cappuccino and have words


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Does she likes up her ass?

Most do over there I think is a cultural thing lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> When my little miss is 14 I would love the 19yr old to knock on the door for her... I'd *make him a frothy cappuccino and have words*


 Innuendo?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Does she likes up her ass?
> 
> Most do over there I think is a cultural thing lol


 We're a multi cultural society here mate, means you can stick it in any hole you like.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> We're a multi cultural society here mate, means you can stick it in any hole you like.


 I trying mate...

But Muslims are no up for it

The rest won't complaint


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> When she was 14/15 she had a 19 year old boyfriend, she says they just kissed and that he didn't force her to do anything.
> 
> She's a Pole so I am explaining to her that this wouldn't be acceptable here, but she doesn't believe me. She is struggling to comprehend how wrong it is on the lad's part and how weird it is of him to do that.
> 
> So Uk-M can you please express your disdain of a 19 year old *cough* paedo *cough* having a relationship with a girl this age


 You know what mate, I'm 41 (yeah, quite ancient I know) and when I was at school age 13-15 (mid to late 80s) not loads, but some of the girls in my year and years above generally had boyfriends 4-5 years older. Usually old enough to drive and get served in off licences. When i got older, the same thing happened with girls younger than me; they opted for an older guy. Some of these guys were right fcuking scabs mind you. I spoke to a female friend who's a couple of years older and she said it was the same when she was 14-15. She and most of her friends had boyfriends/lost their virginity to guys 19 years old (not saying yours did fella).

A girl from my class was seeing a guy who was 21 when she was 14. Her parents were friends with mine and spoke of their concerns.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Omen669 said:


> I was 14 seeing a 19 year old, having " sexual" relations. My dad found out, stormed straight over her parents house. It was wrong, we weren't using protection and he didn't want me to end up a teenage father, so I now understand. I take the piss out of him for it now though, as she was hot
> 
> If my daughter at 14 and was seeing a 19 year old boy, he would learn things the hard way.


 why would a 19 year old 'hot' girl be interested in a 14 year old boy, that's really really weird. What has she gone on to do?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

let's be honest I think we all know exactly what was going down here, he would've been begging for a gummy each day or night he was dropping her off , she was probably in same mindset so more than likely upto something each and every chance they had opportunity to

parents house out to pick up bread and milk , 20yards down driveway there both fighting to get each others trousers off we've all been young when the hormones are flowing , sex or sexual activity was the only thing I cared about at that age with my girlfriend, I honestly think we had more sex outside than inside for few months despite staying with each other


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> why would a 19 year old 'hot' girl be interested in a 14 year old boy, that's really really weird. What has she gone on to do?


 I was asking any questions at the time. I was having fun. Strutting around like John Travota in the first scene in Saturday Night Fever. I have one of those faces I guess. Older women have always been interested in me. Now I'm heading to 40, it's becoming less and less attractive as the years go on.

I haven't seen her in probably in 20 years.

Some women do like "boys". Young teachers having sex with their pupils for instance.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

herc said:


> I would say it was wrong lad. 14yr olds should be out playing on bikes enjoying being a KID! Hanging around with the same age group..
> 
> I don't have an issue with the age gap. If you are 24 and 29 that is grand as they are both ADULTS.
> 
> But that is my opinion. If my daughter came to me when she was 14 and said she had a boyfriend and he was 19 I would be having words with him and his father!


 Out playing on bikes at 14?! Lol what bubble did you grow up in?

I had my first girlfriend from 13 - 16 and at 14 I can assure you were definitely not out playing on our bikes lol. Ask my dad who once walked in on an in progress 69. :lol:

i have daughters too mate and believe me my experiences only make me fear for the future.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> Out playing on bikes at 14?! Lol what bubble did you grow up in?
> 
> I had my first girlfriend from 13 - 16 and at 14 I can assure you were definitely not out playing on our bikes lol. Ask my dad who once walked in on an in progress 69. :lol:
> 
> i have daughters too mate and believe me my experiences only make me fear for the future.


 Im not even in my 30's yet lad.. I had my first girlfriend when I was 18. I can only hope my life experience follows onto my daughter then.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Omen669 said:


> I was asking any questions at the time. I was having fun. Strutting around like John Travota in the first scene in Saturday Night Fever. I have one of those faces I guess. Older women have always been interested in me. Now I'm heading to 40, it's becoming less and less attractive as the years go on.
> 
> I haven't seen her in probably in 20 years.
> 
> Some women do like "boys". Young teachers having sex with their pupils for instance.


 When I was 18 I first met my wife who was 27.. she was my tutor in college. Nothing happened but she did have a thing for me (found out years later) fast forward to me being 25 we bumped into each other one night hit it off and now married with a child.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Gavinmcl said:


> let's be honest I think we all know exactly what was going down here, he would've been begging for a gummy each day or night he was dropping her off , she was probably in same mindset so more than likely upto something each and every chance they had opportunity to
> 
> parents house out to pick up bread and milk , 20yards down driveway there both fighting to get each others trousers off we've all been young when the hormones are flowing , sex or sexual activity was the only thing I cared about at that age with my girlfriend, I honestly think we had more sex outside than inside for few months despite staying with each other


 hahaha well contrary to popular belief she will be telling the truth


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Details of past sexual history is a conversation had once only if at all. Whatever she tells you is a reflection of society's expectations and how much she trusts you.

You don't go back over it, you don't question it and you don't get hung up on it.

Truthfully you don't like the idea of her as a sexual person and naturally curious when she was 14/15. You are transferring that discomforting thought onto the unknown 19yr old bloke, it's easier to persuade yourself that there was something wrong with him and he was a predator.

Whatever she did with him when she was 14/15 is irrelevant now, she has chosen to be with you and it's over a decade later. Everyone starts somewhere and its high time we accepted that young women are just as sexualised by hormones as young men are.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I don't think it's ok as girls aren't mature enough to be with an older guy at that age...but it definitely happens a lot. Girls look old enough at that age and I think guys (and the girl) don't realise their immaturity. Which is why I agree with the law on that one...to protect vulnerable people.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

herc said:


> When I was 18 I first met my wife who was 27.. she was my tutor in college. Nothing happened but she did have a thing for me (found out years later) fast forward to me being 25 we bumped into each other one night hit it off and now married with a child.


 Im pleased for you. Age is just a number when your over 13,14,15,16. I've had many "friends" 10 -20 years older than me. That wanted a younger man to make them feel good. And Why not. They were attractive and I they were getting some good exercise out it. :whistling:

At school, the "good looking" girls or the ones that put out were always waiting to be picked up by their older boyfriends in their piece of s**t cars. That's creepy to me

But if my daughter at 14 and was sleeping with a 19 year old, I'd go batshit crazy. I grew too fast, did a lot things I shouldn't have. Hopefully learning from mistakes in my teens I can guide my daughter better and she won't do at least half the stuff I got up to.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

herc said:


> Im not even in my 30's yet lad.. I had my first girlfriend when I was 18. I can only hope my life experience follows onto my daughter then.


 Cage fighter da, I think you'll be fine pal. The lassies da in question worked in the post office so there was no stopping me..


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Lotte said:


> Details of past sexual history is a conversation had once only if at all. Whatever she tells you is a reflection of society's expectations and how much she trusts you.
> 
> You don't go back over it, you don't question it and you don't get hung up on it.
> 
> ...


 Now that's a true statement.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Lotte said:


> Details of past sexual history is a conversation had once only if at all. Whatever she tells you is a reflection of society's expectations and how much she trusts you.
> 
> You don't go back over it, you don't question it and you don't get hung up on it.
> 
> ...


 you're missing the point, I don't have any hang ups about this and I believe what she says, we were simply having a joke about how it's weird over here but she didn't believe me, hence I read the thread to her lol.

I need to re-educate her, we may have a daughter of our own one day, I don't want her giving the thumbs up to some 19 year old lurkio!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> I don't think it's ok as girls aren't mature enough to be with an older guy at that age...but it definitely happens a lot. Girls look old enough at that age and I think guys (and the girl) don't realise their immaturity. Which is why I agree with the law on that one...to protect vulnerable people.


 Look at Adam Johnson the football player. His younger girlfriend looked 5 years older in some of the pictures I've seen, but as you said, probably acted a lot younger.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> you're missing the point, I don't have any hang ups about this and I believe what she says, we were simply having a joke about how it's weird over here but she didn't believe me, hence I read the thread to her lol.
> 
> I need to re-educate her, we may have a daughter of our own one day, I don't want her giving the thumbs up to some 19 year old lurkio!


 I don't think she's lying at all, I think she trusts you and told you the absolute truth and that's great 

But I also think she is probably laughing through gritted teeth if you are showing her this thread of random strangers discussing her scenario. How is proving to her just how weird it seems to you and other British people going to make her feel good?

The message you are giving her is not one of acceptance. I agree that you want to make it clear to her that if you had kids you would share a different view and project that. But saying you need to educate her and comparing the way she was brought up with "over here" implies that there is something wrong with her native country or their morals or how she was raised. The more you dwell on it the more awkward it gets.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Sandy87 said:


> I'd have banged a 16 year old when I was 19, to put it in context. So given the difference in law and therefore "acceptability"... Not weird.


 At 19, I would have been tempted by a 15 yearold. The only thing that would have stopped me would have been the illegality.

Oh - and the fact that at 19, I had no social skills, an annoying personality and a face like a bag of spanners.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Lotte said:


> I don't think she's lying at all, I think she trusts you and told you the absolute truth and that's great
> 
> But I also think she is probably laughing through gritted teeth if you are showing her this thread of random strangers discussing her scenario. How is proving to her just how weird it seems to you and other British people going to make her feel good?
> 
> The message you are giving her is not one of acceptance. I agree that you want to make it clear to her that if you had kids you would share a different view and project that. But saying you need to educate her and comparing the way she was brought up with "over here" implies that there is something wrong with her native country or their morals or how she was raised. The more you dwell on it the more awkward it gets.


 Amen sister.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Lotte said:


> I don't think she's lying at all, I think she trusts you and told you the absolute truth and that's great
> 
> But I also think she is probably laughing through gritted teeth if you are showing her this thread of random strangers discussing her scenario. How is proving to her just how weird it seems to you and other British people going to make her feel good?
> 
> The message you are giving her is not one of acceptance. I agree that you want to make it clear to her that if you had kids you would share a different view and project that. But saying you need to educate her and comparing the way she was brought up with "over here" implies that there is something wrong with her native country or their morals or how she was raised. The more you dwell on it the more awkward it gets.


 don't worry about the girl she's fine-honest


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

You and your gf are an item now, and if the ex bf was a cool guy or some celeb, you could brag about him as '*our* ex bf'.

Why does her ex bf bug you? He should be quite irrelevant in your relationship.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Goranchero said:


> You and your gf are an item now, and if the ex bf was a cool guy or some celeb, you could brag about him as '*our* ex bf'.
> 
> Why does her ex bf bug you? He should be quite irrelevant in your relationship.


 it doesn't bug me fs!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> Cage fighter da, I think you'll be fine pal. The lassies da in question worked in the post office so there was no stopping me..


 Retired now. Hope I still have enough in the gas tank by the times she is old enough to date lol. I have two shiny title belts i won fighting that will be hung over her bed for her future boyfriends to see :lol:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Major Eyeswater said:


> At 19, I would have been tempted by a 15 yearold. The only thing that would have stopped me would have been the illegality.
> 
> Oh - and the fact that at 19, I had no social skills, an annoying personality and a face like a bag of spanners.


 When I was 19yo, our social pub group consisted of men aged 17 - 21 and women aged 15 - 20 roughly, so there were under-aged girls going out with boys 19 and 20 possibly.

I knew of one 15yo who had first had sex at 14 with another 14 yo but dated guys of 18 and 19 when she was 15. Wouldn't call them paedos though.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Varg said:


> When I was 19yo, our social pub group consisted of men aged 17 - 21 and women aged 15 - 20 roughly, so there were under-aged girls going out with boys 19 and 20 possibly.
> 
> I knew of one 15yo who had first had sex at 14 with another 14 yo but dated guys of 18 and 19 when she was 15. Wouldn't call them paedos though.


 They are not by any definition. A paedo is someone interested in pre-pubescent children. An 18 yo and a 15 yo are just two teenagers. The 15yo might be more physically & mentally more mature than the 18yo. It's just the way our law is set up that makes it unacceptable.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> Look at Adam Johnson the football player. His younger girlfriend looked 5 years older in some of the pictures I've seen, but as you said, probably acted a lot younger.


 I'm not familiar with his story?

I dated an older guy when I was younger...neither of us considered me immature as I seemed pretty 'switched on' and intelligent and I certainly looked older but a sexual relationship requires a different kind of maturity (particularly emotional maturity) that I didn't have. I think a lot of people, men and women, innocently get into those kinds of relationships thinking it's fine, until much later when the younger person is screwed up. I'm sure there are some under 16's out there who can handle it but many can't and that's where the law comes in  I actually think 16 is too young really...to be with someone much older anyway.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

My mate once came to my house with his new 16 yo girlfriend, he was 25 was kinda weird if I'm honest

i even stuck the Disney Chanel on for her, Oh how I laughed, On my own..


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Plate said:


> My mate once came to my house with his new 16 yo girlfriend, he was 25 was kinda weird if I'm honest
> 
> i even stuck the Disney Chanel on for her, Oh how I laughed, On my own..


 lmao for real?


----------



## ImAwesome (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't want to know about my partners past. And they don't find out mine.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> lmao for real?


 Honest, he caught her texting some other lad in the end


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

herc said:


> Retired now. Hope I still have enough in the gas tank by the times she is old enough to date lol. I have two shiny title belts i won fighting that will be hung over her bed for her future boyfriends to see :lol:


 Keep lifting and juicing mate, as long as you still look the part you'll be sound


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Come on fella, making threads about your girlfriend's ex boyfriend from 10 years ago is cuckold behavior.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Drogon said:


> I'm just telling it how it is mate, chill out.


 No mate. Don't try to escape now. You're a ****in paedo supporter. You're disgusting


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Hera said:


> I don't think it's ok as girls aren't mature enough to be with an older guy at that age...but it definitely happens a lot. Girls look old enough at that age and I think guys (and the girl) don't realise their immaturity. Which is why I agree with the law on that one...to protect vulnerable people.


 Law says it's not OK only if the 14/15 year old doesn't agree... If she agrees, tray's ok


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> No mate. Don't try to escape now. You're a ****in paedo supporter. You're disgusting


 Apparently so


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> Law says it's not OK only if the 14/15 year old doesn't agree... If she agrees, tray's ok


 This is NOT true.

A girl under the age of consent cannot legally have sex with any man or woman for that matter, even if they consent.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> I'm not familiar with his story?
> 
> I dated an older guy when I was younger...neither of us considered me immature as I seemed pretty 'switched on' and intelligent and I certainly looked older but a sexual relationship requires a different kind of maturity (particularly emotional maturity) that I didn't have. I think a lot of people, men and women, innocently get into those kinds of relationships thinking it's fine, until much later when the younger person is screwed up. I'm sure there are some under 16's out there who can handle it but many can't and that's where the law comes in  I actually think 16 is too young really...to be with someone much older anyway.


 Football player sent down for apparently grooming and sexually touching a 15 year old who looked a lot older.

I got stupidly involved with a married woman when I was 21. She was 33, we didn't have much in common, we just got on really well and had a good laugh. Cut a long story short, she broke my heart and went with her husband. In that situation now, I'd be a lot more switched on and more aware of the consequences and wouldn't go near it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

A 28 yo tried to get into my 17yo daughters knickers. She was working the gym I frequent (currently doing her level 3 PT) . He would follow her into the male toilets when no one was in the gym when she was cleaning and he would pester her. Asking stuff like do you have a bf. she told him she wasn't interested and she was 17. He would pester her like this for a while asking for dates, and to go out. Then she told me as it was getting weird (her words).

He did not know she was my daughter. One day she pointed him out to me while he was talking to some lads at the counter. So tactful old me went up to him and said in front of anyone...Have you met my daughter then... The look on his face was a picture. Do you know how old she is? I continued.. How old are you, errm errm he stuttered, I said you're 28.... Now back off bonny lad or you will have me to deal with.

He has not been seen since.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

inb4 @Frandeman tells @Natty Steve'o he's banged his daughter


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> inb4 @Frandeman tells @Natty Steve'o he's banged his daughter


 This has not happened he is still alive lol :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Tren's physique said:


> Law says it's not OK only if the 14/15 year old doesn't agree... If she agrees, tray's ok





Simon 88 said:


> This is NOT true.
> 
> A girl under the age of consent cannot legally have sex with any man or woman for that matter, even if they consent.


 So glad someone corrected the previously incorrect statement!!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Hera said:


> So glad someone corrected the previously incorrect statement!!


 Thanks, it's my job, albeit I'm not a criminal lawyer.

The guy clearly didn't follow the Adam Johnson trial recently. (Albeit not full sexual contact).


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> Football player sent down for apparently grooming and sexually touching a 15 year old who looked a lot older.
> 
> I got stupidly involved with a married woman when I was 21. She was 33, we didn't have much in common, we just got on really well and had a good laugh. Cut a long story short, she broke my heart and went with her husband. In that situation now, I'd be a lot more switched on and more aware of the consequences and wouldn't go near it.


 I can only really speak from personal experience and conversations with other people but as a girl I was completely and utterly naive to the complexities of adult and sexual relationships which left me vulnerable to exploitation and manipulation. Most young people just aren't equipped to spot or understand these dynamics. It can be very damaging and set people on the wrong path.

I've discussed it with both 'victims' and 'offenders' and in many cases (when the age gap isn't massive) people are just naive about why it's not ok...so in a way, I don't really blame anyone...it's just a shame. But then of course there are older people who intentionally seek younger people as an opportunity to exploit...now those people I do blame!


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> This is NOT true.
> 
> A girl under the age of consent cannot legally have sex with any man or woman for that matter, even if they consent.


 Thanks for the lesson then mate ahahah

I was so sure, because I clearly remember of reading of a case where the father of the girl, denounced the boy, but she said she agreed to have sex, so the boy was not charged of anything.

Plus I think the majority of the teens relations would be illegal at a certain point, even between 18yo and 17yo whose birthday is separated by a week let's say...


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Hera said:


> So glad someone corrected the previously incorrect statement!!


 Yeah but don't take it personally.... I just wanted to say what I thought was the truth based on a particular case I've seen


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Simon 88 said:


> Thanks, it's my job, albeit I'm not a criminal lawyer.
> 
> The guy clearly didn't follow the Adam Johnson trial recently. (Albeit not full sexual contact).


 You may have protected someone from committing a sexual offence, so good job  Although it may be too late for the person who thought it was legal!!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> Thanks for the lesson then mate ahahah
> 
> I was so sure, because I clearly remember of reading of a case where the father of the girl, denounced the boy, but she said she agreed to have sex, so the boy was not charged of anything.
> 
> Plus I think the majority of the teens relations would be illegal at a certain point, even between 18yo and 17yo whose birthday is separated by a week let's say...


 I know of a guy my gf represented who was 16, had sex with his gf who was 15.

Girl's parents complained and it went to court.

Guy was put on sex offenders register.

The law is the law.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Hera said:


> You may have protected someone from committing a sexual offence, so good job  Although it may be too late for the person who thought it was legal!!


 haha.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> I know of a guy my gf represented who was 16, had sex with his gf who was 15.
> 
> Girl's parents complained and it went to court.
> 
> Guy was put on sex offenders register.


 Wait.... No wait... Just wait.... What's the point in that? I mean, they're both U18 yo... In what way that's an abuse?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Tren's physique said:


> Yeah but don't take it personally.... I just wanted to say what I thought was the truth based on a particular case I've seen


 I didn't take it personally. Just a bit concerned. If both parties are under age then it's a different matter.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> Wait.... No wait... Just wait.... What's the point in that? I mean, they're both U18 yo... In what way that's an abuse?


 Are you serious?

She was not a legal adult to give consent.

You need to learn a few things fella.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

OK I've been victim of an abuse then. My gf is some months older than me... And we're together since 17... How can I report her?


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Hera said:


> I didn't take it personally. Just a bit concerned. If both parties are under age then it's a different matter.


 Apparently not. Read Simon post.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Simon 88 said:


> I know of a guy my gf represented who was 16, had sex with his gf who was 15.
> 
> Girl's parents complained and it went to court.
> 
> Guy was put on sex offenders register.


 Someone I know when 16 brought a 15 year old girl home...to the bedroom. His father flipped and kicked her out asap before anything could happen! I think that drove the message home. Just one thoughtless fumble and you can be labelled a sex offender.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> OK I've been victim of an abuse then. My gf is some months older than me... And we're together since 17... How can I report her?


 You were both over 16 if you'd been together since 17.

Age of consent in uk is 16.

I hope you're joking, because your silliness is worrying.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> She was not a legal adult to give consent.
> 
> You need to learn a few things fella.


 But I don't need to tbh ahahah

They're both under aged. Ffs is that illegal too? Why couldn't he denounce her then?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Tren's physique said:


> OK I've been victim of an abuse then. My gf is some months older than me... And we're together since 17... How can I report her?


 Do you seriously not know the age of consent and not understand what it means?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Do you seriously not know the age of consent and not understand what it means?


 Thank you. He is seriously worrying.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> You were both over 16 if you'd been together since 17.
> 
> Age of consent in uk is 16.
> 
> I hope you're joking, because your silliness is worrying.


 Don't live in UK mate, sorry. I thought it was 18 as where I live... But anyway that's a surprise, I really didn't know that.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

OK nothing, here is not even 18, but not even 16, here is 13... OK problem solved.

Sorry for my ignorance, never needed in my whole life to know what the age if consent in the various countries is, not even mine.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> OK nothing, here is not even 18, but not even 16, here is 13... OK problem solved.
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance, never needed in my whole life to know what the age if consent in the various countries is, not even mine.


 Well don't come on here and make claims that as long as girl agrees it is ok for a girl underage to have sex with a guy that is over the age of consent.

Know what you are talking about first.

It is not ok at all. It is against the law and you are on a UK based forum.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> Well don't come on here and make claims that as long as girl agrees it is ok for a girl underage to have sex with a guy that is over the age of consent.
> 
> Know what you are talking about first.
> 
> It is not ok at all. It is against the law and you are on a UK based forum.


 Ok now I know that, I don't see why you would get angry like that.

Take it easy guys...

Btw the particular case I said, remains. Would you care to explain how that could have happened? It was in USA if I'm not wrong


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> Ok now I know that, I don't see why you would get angry like that.
> 
> Take it easy guys...
> 
> Btw the particular case I said, remains. Would you care to explain how that could have happened? It was in USA if I'm not wrong


 Couldn't possibly comment.

I am qualified in English law and that is it.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> I can only really speak from personal experience and conversations with other people but as a girl I was completely and utterly naive to the complexities of adult and sexual relationships which left me vulnerable to exploitation and manipulation. Most young people just aren't equipped to spot or understand these dynamics. It can be very damaging and set people on the wrong path.
> 
> I've discussed it with both 'victims' and 'offenders' and in many cases (when the age gap isn't massive) people are just naive about why it's not ok...so in a way, I don't really blame anyone...it's just a shame. But then of course there are older people who intentionally seek younger people as an opportunity to exploit...now those people I do blame!


 That's where I'm coming from. I've been put into some awkward situations where a woman could have been arrested, especially if it was it was in this era. This is aside from the 19 year old that basically exploited me, but at the time, I thought it was great.....14 and having sex...... I didn't have a fvcking clue.

i went through a bad patch after the married woman. I was never nasty to women I met after, but I never let them in, or didn't tell them the whole truth all the time and let go of some really special women.

But saying that, it's all been an experiance that has made me into what I am today. If I could go back, I'd certainly change a few things and certainly not get into certain situations again. I'm hoping my "bad" experiences will give the insight to guide my daughter through a better upbringing.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> This has not happened he is still alive lol :lol:


 If she looks anything like you

I'm no interested as I got a pig already


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> If she looks anything like you
> 
> I'm no interested as I got a pig already


 brutal


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> If she looks anything like you
> 
> I'm no interested as I got a pig already


 She is your sister ... :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> brutal


 That's me :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> She is your sister ... :whistling:


 Post a picture

Let's see who resembles more a pig me or you?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Post a picture
> 
> Let's see who resembles more a pig me or you?


 No, I will save her the indignity of a skinny lil drugged up fanny rat drooling over her. :drool:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> No, I will save her the indignity of a skinny lil drugged up fanny rat drooling over her. :drool:


 Like if I'm the only one

Good luck mate


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> OK nothing, here is not even 18, but not even 16, here is 13... OK problem solved.
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance, never needed in my whole life to know what the age if consent in the various countries is, not even mine.


 You no what 13 is so wrong even if it was legal


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Like if I'm the only one
> 
> Good luck mate


 Deffo not the only one mate, now at 18 she is a athletic fit size 8.

I have my work cut out sorting the wheat from the chaff.... Then she will do what she wants anyways.... sigh.... :huh:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Thinking back to school there were a few girls in my year who would knock around with a group of guys say 3 years older than them... perhaps starting when we were 12/13 getting fingered up at the top of the field. They still associated long after the lads left school. I don't recall there being any particular outrage... just girls thinking they were cool hanging around with the older lads. So I don't think you can say it doesn't happen in this country.

Saying that though, up until my late 20s every girlfriend I had was between 2-17 years older than me... so there was no way I'd have been looking at school girls when 19 lol


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Major Eyeswater said:


> At 19, I would have been tempted by a 15 yearold. The only thing that would have stopped me would have been the illegality.
> 
> Oh - and the fact that at 19, I had no social skills, an annoying personality and a face like a bag of spanners.


 So the only difference now is that your older? :lol:


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> RUDESTEW said:
> 
> 
> > You no what 13 is so wrong even if it was legal


 Never said it's not. Btw I think there shouldn't even be a legal age for these things


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> Never said it's not. Btw I think there shouldn't even be a legal age for these things


 You're a moron or a paedo saying stuff like that.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> Never said it's not. Btw I think there shouldn't even be a legal age for these things


 Do you hang around pre/juniors schools by any chance and have loads of sweeties and a puppy with you?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> Never said it's not. Btw I think there shouldn't even be a legal age for these things


 The other day I posted a link to an arranged marriage in Yemen to a girl of 8 to a man in his 40's. She died on her wedding night from internal bleeding. That's why there's fvcking laws and humanity in most countries.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh please. British chicks already f*ck when they're 12(and get pregnant). I'd say at 15 your missus was well past her prime according to 'UK Laws' if you want to view it like that.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> That's where I'm coming from. I've been put into some awkward situations where a woman could have been arrested, especially if it was it was in this era. This is aside from the 19 year old that basically exploited me, but at the time, I thought it was great.....14 and having sex...... I didn't have a fvcking clue.
> 
> i went through a bad patch after the married woman. I was never nasty to women I met after, but I never let them in, or didn't tell them the whole truth all the time and let go of some really special women.
> 
> But saying that, it's all been an experiance that has made me into what I am today. If I could go back, I'd certainly change a few things and certainly not get into certain situations again. I'm hoping my "bad" experiences will give the insight to guide my daughter through a better upbringing.


 It seems that we have both experienced some of complications of sexual relationships that are too mature and I have a very similar reflection on the matter as you...as damaging as it can be, they help you develop into the person you are. And I do often say that I will pass these lessons on to my children  To not let history repeat itself


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> The other day I posted a link to an arranged marriage in Yemen to a girl of 8 to a man in his 40's. She died on her wedding night from internal bleeding. That's why there's fvcking laws and humanity in most countries.


 Exactly...the horrifying situation of child brides that suffer internal bleeding and death at child birth shows that these young girls aren't even physically ready...let alone emotionally ready!! Makes me feel sick.

Read a great story recently though about this woman: http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2016/03/malawi-fearsome-chief-terminator-child-marriages-160316081809603.html


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> Never said it's not. Btw I think there shouldn't even be a legal age for these things


 WTF kind of comment is that?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sean91 said:


> He didn't force her to do anything? What a pussy


 This is what she told him


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MFM said:


> Oh please. British chicks already f*ck when they're 12(and get pregnant). I'd say at 15 your missus was well past her prime according to 'UK Laws' if you want to view it like that.


 No they don't you numpty, yes it may happen but it's certainly not the norm.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MFM said:


> Oh please. British chicks already f*ck when they're 12(and get pregnant). I'd say at 15 your missus was well *past her prime according to 'UK Laws' if you want to view it like that.*


 What do you mean by this?

At 15 no girl has even entered their prime, certainly not in the UK.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> It seems that we have both experienced some of complications of sexual relationships that are too mature and I have a very similar reflection on the matter as you...as damaging as it can be, they help you develop into the person you are. And I do often say that I will pass these lessons on to my children  To not let history repeat itself


 Now I'm a father this is my utter most worst nightmare. I'll do my best so her history wasn't like mine.

When I was in my mid to late 20's I "dated women 5-8-10 years older than me and even older in some cases, but was more mature and knew how to handle it better, probably from what happen in my younger years.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Exactly...the horrifying situation of child brides that suffer internal bleeding and death at child birth shows that these young girls aren't even physically ready...let alone emotionally ready!! Makes me feel sick.
> 
> Read a great story recently though about this woman: http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2016/03/malawi-fearsome-chief-terminator-child-marriages-160316081809603.html


 I'll read that story later. Off to the gym now.

These stories horrify me now I have a daughter.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> Now I'm a father this is my utter most worst nightmare. I'll do my best so her history wasn't like mine.
> 
> When I was in my mid to late 20's I "dated women 5-8-10 years older than me and even older in some cases, but was more mature and knew how to handle it better, probably from what happen in my younger years.


 We've just found out that we're expected two boys and my husband felt a sense a relief regarding their teen years (he was a bit worried about the stress of having a teenage daughter!)! But as you've pointed out, it affects young men too. I'll be on a mission to educate my boys in relationships to avoid getting mixed up in things that can screw them up...but of course, you can't control what they do!


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> What do you mean by this?
> 
> At 15 no girl has even entered their prime, certainly not in the UK.


 Guess I should have put a smiley face to show not srs. Darn internet.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MFM said:


> Guess I should have put a smiley face to show not srs. Darn internet.





MFM said:


> Guess I should have put a smiley face to show not srs. Darn internet.


 Phew was thinking for a minute another tren's physique type of silly statement.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> You're a moron or a paedo saying stuff like that.


 I think 16 is too much. I think a 15yo girl has a brain to think if she wants to f**k a 17yo without her parents being able to denounce the guy.

13 as it is here is much more intelligent... But even 14 ..


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

UlsterRugby said:


> WTF kind of comment is that?


 As I said to Simon, people usually have a brain even when they're under 16 years old. If someone wants to f**k someone who is 17/18 when he/she is 15 I think he has the right to do that without the parents denouncing the other guy/girl


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Omen669 said:


> Do you hang around pre/juniors schools by any chance and have loads of sweeties and a puppy with you?


 Who the f**k told you what age I am lol


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> I think 16 is too much. I think a 15yo girl has a brain to think if she wants to f**k a 17yo without her parents being able to denounce the guy.
> 
> 13 as it is here is much more intelligent... But even 14 ..


 What you're saying is you disagree with the law that governs whether you are considered a paedophile in the eyes of the law in the UK, and in the UK a 17 year old guy and 15 year old girl, the guy could be placed on sex offenders register.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> What you're saying is you disagree with the law that governs whether you are considered a paedophile in the eyes of the law in the UK, and in the UK a 17 year old guy and 15 year old girl, the guy could be placed on sex offenders register.


 I know that now, thanks to you. Yes I disagree with law, which is pretty moronic in some particular situations.

Since the world exists a lot of 15yo girl have their first experiences, most of the time with guys of a couple of years older. I think the parents shouldn't be able to denounce the guy


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> I know that now, thanks to you. Yes I disagree with law, which is pretty moronic in some particular situations.
> 
> Since the world exists a lot of 15yo girl have their first experiences, most of the time with guys of a couple of years older. I think the parents shouldn't be able to denounce the guy


 They should as that is why the law is in place.

In UK a girl under 16 cannot LEGALLY give her consent.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> They should as that is why the law is in place.
> 
> In UK a girl under 16 cannot LEGALLY give her consent.


 I KNOW THAT, THANKS x2.

I think the law should ne changed. Is it clear now? I think 13 as where I live is too low, but 15 is more appropriate. I think me and like a lot of friends and guys I know would be considered paedophile if we lived in the UK. I'm almost ready to bet a lot of you (maybe you too) had your first experience with a younger girl at that age. Before I get called again for hanging around children parks without you even knowing if I'm 18 or what, I was 16 and she was 15. (Same age though... She simply hadn't celebrate her birthday yet)


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> I KNOW THAT, THANKS x2.
> 
> I think the law should ne changed. Is it clear now? I think 13 as where I live is too low, but 15 is more appropriate. I think me and like a lot of friends and guys I know would be considered paedophile if we lived in the UK. I'm almost ready to bet a lot of you (maybe you too) had your first experience with a younger girl at that age. Before I get called again for hanging around children parks without you even knowing if I'm 18 or what, I was 16 and she was 15.* (Same age though... She simply hadn't celebrate her birthday yet)*


 How can you be same age if she hadn't celebrated her birthday? Another irrational statement.

I am leaving this discussion now.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Tren's physique said:


> I know that now, thanks to you. Yes I disagree with law, which is pretty moronic in some particular situations.
> 
> Since the world exists a lot of 15yo girl have their first experiences, most of the time with guys of a couple of years older. I think the parents shouldn't be able to denounce the guy


 Wait until you have 15-year-old daughters and then come back and tell us you think it's an acceptable age for them to be having sex. Nothing to do with being an over-protective dad either but you might find you realise they are simply not emotionally mature enough for a full sexual relationship.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> How can you be same age if she hadn't celebrated her birthday? Another irrational statement.
> 
> I am leaving this discussion now.


 FFS... Same year of birth... How do you say? I'm sorry if my English is not perfect since I don't even live there and I don't want to think at every single letter just because someone who can't concentrate on the content of what I write tries to win the discussion just by exposing mistakes I make with grammar or pointing out what I say goes against the law!!! Thanks I got that 30 posts ago it goes against the law in UK


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Wait until you have 15-year-old daughters and then come back and tell us you think it's an acceptable age for them to be having sex. Nothing to do with being an over-protective dad either but you might find you realise they are simply not emotionally mature enough for a full sexual relationship.


 Perfect. This makes sense. I thought about that, but not being able to live in this situation I can't say what i'd think if it was the case. So I said what I think simply based on what I experienced.


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

This is actual pretty common in my experience


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Let's not forget the same is true for boys... the age of consent isn't just a girl thing which all but a few seem to be concentrating on.

A legal system (which by it's nature is black and white) won't generate outcomes that sit right with everyone. So aligning your morals with what the law says is right or wrong isn't probably the best way (in much more cases than this).

The law says it's ok for a 16 year old girl (or boy) to have sex with a 55 year old man (or woman) in a hetro or homosexual situation, yet a 16 year old boy (or girl) is at risk of being placed on the sex offenders register for engaging in sexual activities with their boy/girlfriend who is only slightly younger than them... even though this may have been going on a few months before (or days I suppose) when they were both below the age of consent.

You'd hope in the majority of cases like this conmen sense steps in along the way (which I'm sure it does in 10s of thousands of cases), there will always be one though that makes headlines occasionally though.

Saying that there has to be a line drawn in the sand somewhere though I suppose. I'm pretty sure though that there are countries such as Spain that have a lower age of consent that is only applicable in certain circumstances.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> I know that now, thanks to you. Yes I disagree with law, which is pretty moronic in some particular situations.
> 
> Since the world exists a lot of 15yo girl have their first experiences, most of the time with guys of a couple of years older. I think the parents shouldn't be able to denounce the guy


 Does it not put you off when your bird watches peppa pig tho?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Plate said:


> In your endo?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I have 3 daughters.

I would really like to meet some of these the guys who think it's ok to have sexual contact with children. I wonder If I could persuade them to change their mind on the subject through a face to face one on one debate?


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Plate said:


> Does it not put you off when your bird watches peppa pig tho?


 Who tells you it's not me the one underaged and she's the abuser?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> Who tells you it's not me the one underaged and she's the abuser?


 How old are you?


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Plate said:


> How old are you?


 15


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> 15


 And are you being taken advantage of?

blink once for yes and twice for no


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I have 3 daughters.
> 
> I would really like to meet some of these the guys who think it's ok to have sexual contact with children. I wonder If I could persuade them to change their mind on the subject through a face to face one on one debate?


 I'm ripping they heads off

Best S


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

*blink*


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

2004mark said:


> Let's not forget the same is true for boys... the age of consent isn't just a girl thing which all but a few seem to be concentrating on.
> 
> A legal system (which by it's nature is black and white) won't generate outcomes that sit right with everyone. So aligning your morals with what the law says is right or wrong isn't probably the best way (in much more cases than this).
> 
> ...


 The first part is what is nonsense for me mate. Couldn't say better, unfortunately I'm not English and I have quite a hard time discussing subject I've never discussed before in a language that is not mine.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

@Natty Steve'o who says it's OK to have sex with children...?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I have 3 daughters.
> 
> I would really like to meet some of these the guys who think it's ok to have sexual contact with children. I wonder If I could persuade them to change their mind on the subject through a face to face one on one debate?


 I to have a daughter (9months old) I would happily back you but i'd be throwing punches over your shoulder to their face!!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> @Natty Steve'o who says it's OK to have sex with children...?


 You did, when you said you didn't believe that there should be any law regarding consent.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

herc said:


> I to have a daughter (9months old) I would happily back you but i'd be throwing punches over your shoulder to their face!!


 And the throat.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> You did, when you said you didn't believe that there should be any law regarding consent.


 Because better none than a nonsense 16yo, when especially girls are already developed and much capable of decide if they should have sex with a guy 1/2 year older or not.

I then said 14 or 15 is more appropriate.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

@Simon 88

And since you continue to talk about law law law blah blah blah... I tell you that it is OK that a 16yo girl have sex with a 50 years old. Do you agree? I think you agree, because the law says it's OK if she agrees.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> @Simon 88
> 
> And since you continue to tali about law law law blah blah blah... I tell you that it is OK that a 16yo girl have sex with a 50 years old. Do you agree? I think you agree, because the law says it's OK if she agrees.


 Legally that is allowed. It is then a question of morals and ethics of those involved.

I would rather talk "law law law blah blah blah", than risk being convicted of sexual assault and/or be branded a paedo as some might think your statements suggest about you.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> Legally that is allowed. It is then a question of morals and ethics of those involved.
> 
> I would rather talk "law law law blah blah blah", than risk being convicted of sexual assault and/or be branded a paedo as some might think your statements suggest about you.


 Am I more a paedo saying that a 16yo guy shouldn't be able (sorry i don't know how to better say) to be denounced by girl parents just because she's 15, than you saying a 16 can have sex with a 55 because the law says it's OK and then it's just an ethic discussion?

Neither of us is a paedo and I'd like a very severe law against paedos, more than now, I'd even say chemical castration is an option for child abuser, which is pretty extreme, and i know.

What I was pointing out, with wrong words, I recognize it, is that I really can't believe that young guys/girls risk to be denounced by frustrated parents, that failed in what they think is a good education, for this reason, that is simply ridiculous.

I think those parents denouncing such young guys for that reason should think about how sad they are. They hypothetically failed their daughter/son education (in their view) and then relieve their frustration on the older guy/girl.

Maybe, when I'll have a child I'll understand that i wouldn't want my daughter to have sex until 16, but atm I can't say. I think I still wouldn't denounce the other guy.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> In poland the legal age of consent is 15 so nothing wrong or peado like you suggest at all


 *books flight to Poland *


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> We've just found out that we're expected two boys and my husband felt a sense a relief regarding their teen years (he was a bit worried about the stress of having a teenage daughter!)! But as you've pointed out, it affects young men too. I'll be on a mission to educate my boys in relationships to avoid getting mixed up in things that can screw them up...but of course, you can't control what they do!


 You can do all you can to guide them, it's when they leave the house the worrying will start

Yes, things can happen to young girls and boys by the opposite sex and even the same in some cases. It's a scary world were bringing our children up In now.

I can see myself being too controlling and giving her boyfriends a hard time. I hope I won't though and will try and guide her enough so I trust her judgements, but I know what young boys are like and after, and it isn't doing homework......... :angry:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> Who the f**k told you what age I am lol


 You should be old enough to know better with the generalising comments you're coming out with. Not everyone mentally at 15-16-17-18 is ready for sexual relationships

As @Natty Steve'o I'd like you to meet a guy with young girls and put your point across. You may not get very far.......


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> Because better none than a nonsense 16yo, when especially girls are already developed and much capable of decide if they should have sex with a guy 1/2 year older or not.
> 
> I then said 14 or 15 is more appropriate.


 Are they mentally developed though and have been given advice on safe sex and to watch out for creeps who just want to use them as a sex toy.

14-15 is just a child....... Your coming out with some seriously inappropriate comments. Even If 17-18 yours still a kid.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> You can do all you can to guide them, it's when they leave the house the worrying will start
> 
> Yes, things can happen to young girls and boys by the opposite sex and even the same in some cases. It's a scary world were bringing our children up In now.
> 
> I can see myself being too controlling and giving her boyfriends a hard time. I hope I won't though and will try and guide her enough so I trust her judgements, but I know what young boys are like and after, and it isn't doing homework......... :angry:


 I think it's always been dangerous times (the number of people with genuine pedophilia for example appears to have remained constant), but I do think young lads are poorly educated by porn which has horrible consequences for young girls.

Speaking as someone who didn't have overprotective parents, I would have actually quite liked my dad to give guys a hard time! So it might a good thing if you're over protective  Not to the point of making her rebel but to the point where she feels protected and of value


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> I think it's always been dangerous times (the number of people with genuine pedophilia for example appears to have remained constant), but I do think young lads are poorly educated by porn which has horrible consequences for young girls.
> 
> Speaking as someone who didn't have overprotective parents, I would have actually quite liked my dad to give guys a hard time! So it might a good thing if you're over protective  Not to the point of making her rebel but to the point where she feels protected and of value


 Definitely with the Fred and Rose West in the world and Hindley and Mr Brady, with the horrors they committed. ( Maybe off topic :huh: )

I think theres a fine balance which I'll have to learn being a Dad to a young lady :confused1:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> My dad was and I didn't sleep with someone till I was 21 so it worked lol! Mrs has to back u up though, can't have one parent been a soft touch and condoning it if they're 'safe'
> 
> An old Friend of mines mum used let her have lads stay over and she had 3 younger sisters so was poor example and bad parenting on her mum and dad IMO. They're all get around now anyway.


 Yes you need to work as a team. I think my wife would consider it a failure if our daughter had sex around 15-16-17 age.

Ive been to one of those houses myself at 13-14-15 The Mum was an alcoholic and let people stay over all the time. This it was I was eluding to with what I mentioned to @Hera, but at the time it was cool and we all thought we were grown ups, drinking, doing lots of other things of at an age Which we shouldn't have. My mum said to me once I grew up too fast. Maye I did, but when I was 18-19-20 I knew people who were into drinking and drugs and it didn't interest me as I'd already tried it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> Definitely with the Fred and Rose West in the world and Hindley and Mr Brady, with the horrors they committed. ( Maybe off topic :huh: )
> 
> I think theres a fine balance which I'll have to learn being a Dad to a young lady :confused1:


 Definitely a fine balance!! I was a nightmare teenage daughter...incredibly strong willed and determined to explore the world! I would happily put myself in danger if it meant getting my own way. I think my parents knew that if they were too strong with their discipline I'd happily move out. One time I left for a week and stayed with a family in which there was heroin use! They really struggled with me!! My sister was almost just as naughty (although she mingled with less dangerous crowds) but kept it all secret so as far as my parents were concerned, she was a little goody two shoes. Now she's older the truth has come out and I'm no longer the black sheep! :lol:

Back on the original topic though...being educated in relationships and self respect would have helped me a lot which is certainly something I plan to offer my boys...and hopefully one day a daughter.

My friend has a 15 year old daughter who has started going to house parties and she's struggling with the balance...she's concluded that she needs transparency so that she knows where her daughter is and who she's with so she's trying not to be too harsh and to instead work together on agreements e.g. what time she stays out to, when she should call and text etc. Its the only way she can know she's safe and her daughter feels able to phone if she's in trouble. If parents are too harsh I think some children (depending on their personality) hide everything and don't feel able to ask for help if they need it. Good luck!! :lol:


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Omen669 said:


> You should be old enough to know better with the generalising comments you're coming out with. Not everyone mentally at 15-16-17-18 is ready for sexual relationships
> 
> As @Natty Steve'o I'd like you to meet a guy with young girls and put your point across. You may not get very far.......


 You don't even know how old I am... Srs... I may be underaged for what you know.

Also, I'm STRONGLY against paedophiles. But hear this: since your law is OK, you have to agree that it is OK that a 55 year old man have sex with a 16 years old. Law says it's OK. But he's not a paedophile right? While me, saying law is stupid because a 16yo ****in a 15yo is considered an abuser, I am a paedophile.

Makes sense


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Definitely a fine balance!! I was a nightmare teenage daughter...incredibly strong willed and determined to explore the world! I would happily put myself in danger if it meant getting my own way. I think my parents knew that if they were too strong with their discipline I'd happily move out. One time I left for a week and stayed with a family in which there was heroin use! They really struggled with me!! My sister was almost just as naughty (although she mingled with less dangerous crowds) but kept it all secret so as far as my parents were concerned, she was a little goody two shoes. Now she's older the truth has come out and I'm no longer the black sheep! :lol:
> 
> Back on the original topic though...being educated in relationships and self respect would have helped me a lot which is certainly something I plan to offer my boys...and hopefully one day a daughter.
> 
> My friend has a 15 year old daughter who has started going to house parties and she's struggling with the balance...she's concluded that she needs transparency so that she knows where her daughter is and who she's with so she's trying not to be too harsh and to instead work together on agreements e.g. what time she stays out to, when she should call and text etc. Its the only way she can know she's safe and her daughter feels able to phone if she's in trouble. If parents are too harsh I think some children (depending on their personality) hide everything and don't feel able to ask for help if they need it. Good luck!! :lol:


 Wow, heroin. I've tried a few things in my early days, but never that. Or crack for that matter  Well you seem like your a normal, nice person, so you've obviously left your trouble days behind.........? Lol Likewise, I'm a million miles away from my teenage years, in mind and graphical position.

Being educated is one thing, falling in love with someone and doing whatever they desire is another spanner in the works!

I think your friend is onto something there. Give them freedom but rein them in also. I can always take to stalker her, hiding in bushes and camouflaging myself in pubs and clubs and I'll invest in duct tape and a spade :whistling:

Good luck bringimg up 2 boy twins. Hopefully they won't be fighting for the alpha male position


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> You don't even know how old I am... Srs... I may be underaged for what you know.
> 
> Also, I'm STRONGLY against paedophiles. But hear this: since your law is OK, you have to agree that it is OK that a 55 year old man have sex with a 16 years old. Law says it's OK. But he's not a paedophile right? While me, saying law is stupid because a 16yo ****in a 15yo is considered an abuser, I am a paedophile.
> 
> Makes sense


 I think a 55 year old with a 16 year old girl is very weird and Disgusting. There's laws and there's morals.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> Wow, heroin. I've tried a few things in my early days, but never that. Or crack for that matter  Well you seem like your a normal, nice person, so you've obviously left your trouble days behind.........? Lol Likewise, I'm a million miles away from my teenage years, in mind and graphical position.
> 
> Being educated is one thing, falling in love with someone and doing whatever they desire is another spanner in the works!
> 
> ...


 Oh I wasn't doing heroin myself! :lol: I just happened to choose troubled friends from dysfunctional backgrounds from alcoholic parents, violent parents to heroin using siblings! So my friends' homes weren't always the best places to be. I think my parents were a little more lenient on me to ensure I always stayed at home where I was safe.

I'm pretty 'normal' now but I grew up fast...as did you by the sounds of it. And you're right...when strong emotions like love come in to play you're fighting a very difficult battle!!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Oh I wasn't doing heroin myself! :lol: I just happened to choose troubled friends from dysfunctional backgrounds from alcoholic parents, violent parents to heroin using siblings! So my friends' homes weren't always the best places to be. I think my parents were a little more lenient on me to ensure I always stayed at home where I was safe.
> 
> I'm pretty 'normal' now but I grew up fast...as did you by the sounds of it. And you're right...when strong emotions like love come in to play you're fighting a very difficult battle!!


 But hey, it's made us who we are today and I'm happy that I'm the person I've become.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> You don't even know how old I am... Srs... I may be underaged for what you know.
> 
> Also, I'm STRONGLY against paedophiles. But hear this: since your law is OK, you have to agree that it is OK that a 55 year old man have sex with a 16 years old. Law says it's OK. But he's not a paedophile right? While me, saying law is stupid because a 16yo ****in a 15yo is considered an abuser, I am a paedophile.
> 
> Makes sense


 There's paedophillia, having sexual thoughts, actions towards children under 11. Then Hedephilia, having the same thoughts about 11 to 14 years olds. Then Ephebophilia, having sexual desires for 15 to 19 year olds.

Which one are you classed as?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> But hey, it's made us who we are today and I'm happy that I'm the person I've become.


 Same here


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Omen669 said:


> There's paedophillia, having sexual thoughts, actions towards children under 11. Then Hedephilia, having the same thoughts about 11 to 14 years olds. Then Ephebophilia, having sexual desires for 15 to 19 year olds.
> 
> Which one are you classed as?


 Ephebophilia then  if we consider 18/19 year old. Btw I guess if you are a couple of years older you can't be considered a pervert. Just saying.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tren's physique said:


> Ephebophilia then  if we consider 18/19 year old. Btw I guess if you are a couple of years older you can't be considered a pervert. Just saying.


 Just so u know


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Just so u know
> 
> View attachment 124153


 isnt your fella 18?


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Just so u know
> 
> View attachment 124153


 Don't get this


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> isnt your fella 18?


 But legal


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Barely legal


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> Don't get this


 You wouldn't, because the way you waffle on, you'd be where he is right now if you were in uk.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Will u behave !!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Will u behave !!


 chances


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> chances


 U had urs...too late


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Just so u know
> 
> View attachment 124153


 Your a sicko.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> You wouldn't, because the way you waffle on, you'd be where he is right now if you were in uk.


 In prison, strengthening his sphincter muscle


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Your a sicko.


 Is that better than being a [email protected][email protected]& ??? :huh:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Is that better than being a [email protected][email protected]& ??? :huh:


 Depends how much you like to wank........


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Depends how much you like to wank........


 Wots and wots kwackers... :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Wots and wots kwackers... :thumb


 Send me a video........


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Send me a video........


 Overstepped.....


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Overstepped.....


 Well that's a downer.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Overstepped.....


 don't ask don't get


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

Shes with you now mate so best to leave past as it is. Every girl has skeletons in their closet and things you deff dont wanna know about.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Omen669 said:


> In prison, strengthening his sphincter muscle


 Yes of course.

You don't even ****in know me I repeat.

But of course you gotta talk hard right? Because you're such a thug. I wouldn't be in prison, simply because you don't get jailed because you f**ked a 15 while you were 16. Also because I guess I wouldn't f**k a girl with such moronic parents as you.

Now, I even gave you enough informations to guess my age. So stop acting as a thug and shut the f**k up, because you're talking nonsense.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Just so u know
> 
> View attachment 124153


 OK did a little research and found out what this means.

Well, what I can say? You and Omen are in challenge for who is taking the most nonsense?

I'm not the age of him and I've f**ked only one girl of that age, and I was 16. Which is illegal in your country with our moronic laws, but not in mine.

Then, I'm young enough to f**k every 18/19, even 17 years old and the thing being considered not just normal, but perfectly normal.

You're so intelligent that you're calling paedophile a guy that barely has the age to be called that way lol. Get what I'm meaning.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> Yes of course.
> 
> You don't even ****in know me I repeat.
> 
> ...


 I was referring to what Adam Johnson is up to in prison, not a dig at you. Because he has had sexual relations, to whatever degree, groomed and underage girl and is now in prison for it. If you thought that comment was for you, that's your problem THUG.

I'm more of a wild animal than a thug, seen as you brought it up. :angry:


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Omen669 said:


> I was referring to what Adam Johnson is up to in prison, not a dig at yo. Because he has sexual relations, to whatever degree, groomed her and is now in prison for it. If you thought that comment was for you, that's your problem THUG.
> 
> I'm more of a wild animal than a thug, seen as you brought it up. :angry:


 Sorry mate this time then. I'm getting pissed ofg tbh. I said some s**t in this thread, but one reason is that I didn't know your law (and I don't know law in general very well) and another is that I'm not used to do certain discussions in a language that is not my original one.

Anyway I'm getting pissed off simply because there are two type of people I hate the most on earth: robbers and paedophiles (and ignorant doctors as one killed my uncle with his ignorance and another was nearly killing my grandpa, but that's another story). And some on here continue to call me paedophile.

As I said to Skye, I barely have the age to be called that way, if you get what I mean.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> Sorry mate this time then. I'm getting pissed ofg tbh. I said some s**t in this thread, but one reason is that I didn't know your law (and I don't know law in general very well) and another is that I'm not used to do certain discussions in a language that is not my original one.
> 
> Anyway I'm getting pissed off simply because there are two type of people I hate the most on earth: robbers and paedophiles (and ignorant doctors as one killed my uncle with his ignorance and another was nearly killing my grandpa, but that's another story). And some on here continue to call me paedophile.
> 
> As I said to Skye, I barely have the age to be called that way, if you get what I mean.


 I know mate. The way you've come across due to your lack of English hasn't helped. But laws are different in certain countries, but in ours, 15 is jail bate. Kids at 15/16 have sex all the time though, it goes on. When I was 14 I was shagging a 19 year. That's makes me a awesomophile


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Omen669 said:


> I know mate. The way you've come across due to your lack of English hasn't helped. But laws are different in certain countries, but in ours, 15 is jail bate. Kids at 15/16 have sex all the time though, it goes on. When I was 14 I was shagging a 19 year. That's makes me a awesomophile


 Yeah but I'm telling I said wrong things since a lot of post already lol. Still being called paedo.

Well, and I don't think she has to be jailed or denounced or whatever. Would you like to hear that you were stupid at that age and she was using you? OK maybe a 19yo with a 14yo is a bit too much... But as long as you were actually intentioned to do that and understood what you were doing, she wasn't using you. It's all to be seen though...

Edit: i'm assuming at 14 you were mentally and physically way more developed than the average


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> Yeah but I'm telling I said wrong things since a lot of post already lol. Still being called paedo.
> 
> Well, and I don't think she has to be jailed or denounced or whatever. Would you like to hear that you were stupid at that age and she was using you? OK maybe a 19yo with a 14yo is a bit too much... But as long as you were actually intentioned to do that and understood what you were doing, she wasn't using you. It's all to be seen though...
> 
> Edit: i'm assuming at 14 you were mentally and physically way more developed than the average


 Mate, I didn't really know what I was doing at first, she was guiding me but I was having a fvcking great time and soon learned what to do.

I felt like this after every time-


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Omen669 said:


> Mate, I didn't really know what I was doing at first, she was guiding me but I was having a fvcking great time and soon learned what to do.
> 
> I felt like this after every time-


 Doesn't work lol. Well then mate, in this case, she was not so right if you think about it ahahah. If your parents denounced her I think I'd agree this time... More or less. I bet you wouldn't have agreed though lol


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> Doesn't work lol. Well then mate, in this case, she was not so right if you think about it ahahah. If your parents denounced her I think I'd agree this time... More or less. I bet you wouldn't have agreed though lol





Tren's physique said:


> Doesn't work lol. Well then mate, in this case, she was not so right if you think about it ahahah. If your parents denounced her I think I'd agree this time... More or less. I bet you wouldn't have agreed though lol


 My Dad went batsh1t crazy. She was right, I was sort of ready for it and adapted to it very quickly. Still a shock though.

Pits a video of John Travolta strutting Down the street in Saturday Night Fever, looking cool


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Omen669 said:


> My Dad went batsh1t crazy. She was right, I was sort of ready for it and adapted to it very quickly. Still a shock though.
> 
> Pits a video of John Travolta strutting Down the street in Saturday Night Fever, looking cool


 I can't imagine his reaction lol. Despite the fact I'm a paedo, I've always been a good guy, always done things with girls max two years younger or one year older. It's already a year and a half I have a stable relationship though


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> don't ask don't get


 And refusal usually offends


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> I can't imagine his reaction lol. *Despite the fact I'm a paedo,* I've always been a good guy, always done things with girls max two years younger or one year older. It's already a year and a half I have a stable relationship though


 another @duranman dummy account outed.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

banzi said:


> another @duranman dummy account outed.


 Nooooooo ffs I thought I was safe from you at least here lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> Nooooooo ffs I thought I was safe from you at least here lol


 here is where I work my magic, I tend not to stray into the bodybuilding sections.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

banzi said:


> here is where I work my magic, I tend not to stray into the bodybuilding sections.


 Do you sell some of that "magic"?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> Do you sell some of that "magic"?


 Amazingly your English is always perfect when we converse.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

banzi said:


> Amazingly your English is always perfect when we converse.


 I know. That sentence was incredibly hard, but I managed to write it right. I put 100x effort when I write to you. (This one is a bit serious though... As I fear to be trolled for that lol)


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> I can't imagine his reaction lol. Despite the fact I'm a paedo, I've always been a good guy, always done things with girls max two years younger or one year older. It's already a year and a half I have a stable relationship though


 If that was in the UK, from what your saying, you'd either be locked up or harassed/beaten so much, you'd want to be in prison.

What is your actual age and what has your youngest been? And was it even legal in your country?


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Omen669 said:


> If that was in the UK, from what your saying, you'd either be locked up or harassed/beaten so much, you'd want to be in prison.
> 
> What is your actual age and what has your youngest been? And was it even legal in your country?


 Why mate? I was joking saying I'm a paedo :-/

I prefer not to say my actual age, as i prefer not to say a lot of other things.

But it is 20 something, and "something" is a very low number.

I'm not sure if you guys get sometimes I'm joking...

I've been with a 15 when I was 16, which now I know is illegal in the UK, but not in my country. And I don't think there in UK is something you don't see often. Then I've been with a 17 years old when I was 17, then a 17 when I was 18, then an 18 when I was 20. These are my stable relations. On holiday I've always been with girls that were my age I think, and often I didn't even f**ked them. Now it's a year and a half I'm with my actual gf, I won't say since when or what age she is or I am, but you can guess it hasn't passed so much time since last relationship.

I wonder how you can say I'm someone to beat or things like that.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> I know. That sentence was incredibly hard, but I managed to write it right. I put 100x effort when I write to you. (This one is a bit serious though... As I fear to be trolled for that lol)


 you sir are taking the piss with this broken English cack


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

banzi said:


> you sir are taking the piss with this broken English cack


 Not sure what you mean here


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> Not sure what you mean here


 u shud, u du it aw de tyme.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> Why mate? I was joking saying I'm a paedo :-/
> 
> I prefer not to say my actual age, as i prefer not to say a lot of other things.
> 
> ...


 If you went with a 15 year old at 16, you would be put on the sex offenders list in the UK. That's why talking the way you are in broken England like this is unacceptle in our country and causes offence


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

banzi said:


> u shud, u du it aw de tyme.


 Wat u mean m8? Wat du i du?


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Omen669 said:


> If you went with a 15 year old at 16, you would be put on the sex offenders list in the UK. That's why talking the way you are in broken England like this is unacceptle in our country and causes offence


 OK, maybe I wouldn't have done that If I was there, simply. Plus come on, i bet also there a lot of situations like this always happen.

So everyone gets beaten because doesn't talk in English very well?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> OK, maybe I wouldn't have done that If I was there, simply. Plus come on, i bet also there a lot of situations like this always happen.
> 
> So everyone gets beaten because doesn't talk in English very well?


 you are over egging the pudding now mate.

You need to be a bit more subtle.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> OK, maybe I wouldn't have done that If I was there, simply. Plus come on, i bet also there a lot of situations like this always happen.
> 
> So everyone gets beaten because doesn't talk in English very well?


 When did I say you get beaten for not talking proper England. You get beaten for being a noncecase.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> When did I say you get beaten for not talking proper England. You get beaten for being a noncecase.


 Mate I'd give up with this guy, I chipped in as what he said initially was outrageous.

I dont know why he carries on.

My view is that hypotetically if the law changed and consent could be given at 15, the argument would then be what is the difference between being 15 and 14?


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> Mate I'd give up with this guy, I chipped in as what he said initially was outrageous.
> 
> I dont know why he carries on.
> 
> My view that is if the law changed and consent could be given at 15, the argument would then be what is the difference between being 15 and 14?


 There is much difference tbh. One year at that age means a lot. And 15 seems WAY more reasonable. Ffs even Omen himself had his first experience at 14


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> Mate I'd give up with this guy, I chipped in as what he said initially was outrageous.
> 
> I dont know why he carries on.
> 
> My view that is if the law changed and consent could be given at 15, the argument would then be what is the difference between being 15 and 14?


 I have a strong suspicion its @duranman trying to source new wank bank stuff.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

banzi said:


> I have a strong suspicion its @duranman trying to source new wank bank stuff.


 We have laws in our country to protect children from guys such as this one. Thankfully he lives abroad.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> We have laws in our country to protect children from guys such as this one. Thankfully he lives abroad.


 it may be worth an IP check....


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

banzi said:


> it may be worth an IP check....


 Haha I'll let the police do that.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Mate I'd give up with this guy, I chipped in as what he said initially was outrageous.
> 
> I dont know why he carries on.
> 
> My view is that hypotetically if the law changed and consent could be given at 15, the argument would then be what is the difference between being 15 and 14?


 Morals mate. I think a 18,19, 20 year old is still a dumb kid.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

My first time was on my 13th bday with a 17 y/o girl from by mine so i was more or less 12

thinking bck now i av got kids tha does seem weird she would go with me at tha age feel i bit dirty haha

i actually was havin sex b4 i ever tossed my self off haha

might get her done for historic sex crimes


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Morals mate. I think a 18,19, 20 year old is still a dumb kid.


 I would say it took me graduating uni and living in the real world to fully understand myself.

Completely agree.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

scouser85 said:


> My first time was on my 13th bday with a 17 y/o girl from by mine so i was more or less 12
> 
> thinking bck now i av got kids tha does seem weird she would go with me at tha age feel i bit dirty haha
> 
> ...


 Report her.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> When she was 14/15 she had a 19 year old boyfriend, she says they just kissed and that he didn't force her to do anything.
> 
> She's a Pole so I am explaining to her that this wouldn't be acceptable here, but she doesn't believe me. She is struggling to comprehend how wrong it is on the lad's part and how weird it is of him to do that.
> 
> So Uk-M can you please express your disdain of a 19 year old *cough* paedo *cough* having a relationship with a girl this age


 Your mrs is Polish and so was her bf, I assume? As said, the legal age of consent there is 15yr, and he was 19yr.. Perfectly within law for consensual sex, yet they only kissed.

In what context are you claiming he is a sex offender, a statutory rapist?

Ridiculous.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> Your mrs is Polish and so was her bf, I assume? As said, the legal age of consent there is 15yr, and he was 19yr.. Perfectly within law for consensual sex, yet they only kissed.
> 
> In what context are you claiming he is a sex offender, a statutory rapist?
> 
> Ridiculous.


 hes just a bit insecure, Im surprised you dont grasp exactly where hes coming from bearing in mind some of your previous posts.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Report her.


 I was more than willing to go along mate

dont you remember what it was like to be a 13 year old like a dog on heat haha


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

scouser85 said:


> I was more than willing to go along mate
> 
> dont you remember what it was like to be a 13 year old like a dog on heat haha


 I was taking the piss mate. Wish I had a hot peadophile to f**k at that age.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I was taking the piss mate. Wish I had a hot peadophile to f**k at that age.


 I did at that age, he was called father Richards


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

@ellisrimmer so.... Did she ever 'fess up about being split like firewood at such a young age by that dirty pedo? Or is she still lying to you?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I did at that age, he was called father Richards


 I feel for you, I truly do.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Archaic said:


> Your mrs is Polish and so was her bf, I assume? As said, the legal age of consent there is 15yr, and he was 19yr.. Perfectly within law for consensual sex, yet they only kissed.
> 
> In what context are you claiming he is a sex offender, a statutory rapist?
> 
> Ridiculous.


 Did you read what I said, I was explaining how weird that is over here-derrrr



Haunted_Sausage said:


> @ellisrimmer so.... Did she ever 'fess up about being split like firewood at such a young age by that dirty pedo? Or is she still lying to you?


 She's still lying mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

banzi said:


> I have a strong suspicion its @duranman trying to source new wank bank stuff.


 He's not Duranman he's AgoSte.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I did at that age, he was called father Richards [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_sad.png&key=5f2404ff95045e5a1dfc47075a356f283bf702259d3b886bee3c5c64156725f1[/IMG]


 I hope you either reported him or addressed the issue.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mingster said:


> He's not Duranman he's AgoSte.


 Why has he changed his profile then, I don't think he got banned?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I had a 15 year old patient the other day and one of my course mates with me was like 19/20 and I just thought how wrong it would be


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> I had a 15 year old patient the other day and one of my course mates with me was like 19/20 and I just thought how wrong it would be


 It would be very wrong. Was your course mate checking her out or something for you to come to this? Sounds like he is a bit dodgy. I would have said something to him if it were the case.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> It would be very wrong. Was your course mate checking her out or something for you to come to this? Sounds like he is a bit dodgy. I would have said something to him if it were the case.


 nah nothing like that


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> nah nothing like that


 Guess I got the wrong idea....


----------

